# Ironmaglabs New Lineup! Introducing Super Epi Andro!!



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

Main Effects of ENANTHATED EPI-DHEA:
+ Increased Muscle Hardness
+ Inhibits Aromatase Enzymes
+ Increased Libido
+ Increases Aggression

Epiandrosterone is a natural metabolite of dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) via the 5α-reductase enzyme, it may also appear under the name 3b-hydroxy-etioallocholan-17-one. Epiandrosterone is a precursor to Stanolone, a powerful steroid hormone. Epiandrosterone can be found naturally occuring in most mammals and is excreted in urine as a normal part of human metabolism. It provide health benefits such as weight loss, muscle growth, and support immune system function.

Stanolone is the hormone that epiandrosterone converts to in the body and it is very androgenic. This makes hair loss a possible concern with epiandrosterone, but anecdotal evidence has shown that it is not too harsh in this area. Epiandrosterone does not aromatise to estrogen, so bloating and gyno should not be much of a concern. This compound will not produce remarkable size gains in comparison to other prohormones, but it is especially good for strength gains and muscle density and definition, which makes it great to use during a cutting cycle or alongside a prohormone that helps build mass during a bulking phase for a balanced strength and size stack. One additional benefit of epiandrosterone is that it appears to have some immediate neurological effects, so having a dose pre-workout can aid in strength and aggression.
Suggested Use:

This product should only be used by healthy adults at least 21 years old. Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration of 4 weeks. Do not use if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems or high blood pressure. Do not drink alcohol while using this product, and increase daily water intake. This product can negatively affect male fertility. Always Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.

As a dietary supplement, take one (1) to two (2) capsules two times daily in divided doses.
Use in cycles of 4-6 weeks only and take at least 6-8 weeks off in between cycles.
Warnings:

Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration. This product should only be used by healthy adults at least 21 years old. Do no use if pregnant or nursing, or if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems or high blood pressure. Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.

AVAILABLE NOW FROM IRONMAGLABS! CHEZ15 FOR 15% OFF!


----------



## nightster (Dec 19, 2015)

Is this similar to epistane?  I had good results with an epistane, trest stack ...


----------



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

No, epistane was a designer steroid. This product is the precursor to Stanolone. Its mild but effective, and this version is estherfied for more bioavailability.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 19, 2015)

Is it something like the old epi-andro or 4andro?


----------



## nightster (Dec 19, 2015)

chez said:


> No, epistane was a designer steroid. This product is the precursor to Stanolone. Its mild but effective, and this version is estherfied for more bioavailability.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> Is it something like the old epi-andro or 4andro?



Yes, it is basically estherfied epi andro.


----------



## chez (Dec 22, 2015)

Ugh, just as I introduce this product, its getting discontinued ! Its on sale for 39.99 and my code chez15 will work also. This move is because of the introduction of R-Andro.


----------

